# ayuda con monitor philco modelo (mh-778) no enciende quema el transistor del horizont



## scania (Mar 8, 2011)

tengo un monitor  philco que me quema el transisor del horizontal....quien me  puede ayudar..panda - julien


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

Arregla el vetical Scania sigue desenganchandose!!! jejeeje
Por lo pronto saca el TR dañado y pone una lampara de 40V y contame que tensión tiene mientras inento ubicar el manual de servicio. ah y entre mate y mate prepara el envio para esta city jejeje


----------



## scania (Mar 9, 2011)

el envio va ahcer imposible  mi hermana consiguio machote  ,,asi que se arruino todo el  envio ..ah el 26 -27 voy a ir  para alla  ..a cordoba  a cono cer ..ejej estoy armando una motito yamaha sigma 110 .para ir para alla jeje
ahora le  pongo la  lampara  pero antes  probe  con otra cosa   le puse un tr .mas  cojudo y arrancoy calentaba poco .y dela parte de la  fuente  me parece que de  los capasitores  salia un ruido de como ..viste  cuando hierven haceite  asi ..pero eso pasa cuando el monitor se pone en modo de espera que se apaga asta que le coloquen señal..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2011)

si se quema el tr horizontal ,puede ser falla de un capacitor de esos ceramicos o de poliester estan cerquita del transistor y es de 1600 volt por lo general,,la otra es que el fliback este fallando,
o los filtros de la fuentes tambien puede que esten malo y tengas de 110 volt


----------



## scania (Mar 9, 2011)

bueno panda  enpese como me dijiste  y saque el tr del horizontal  y le conecte  una lampara de 60w ..la tencion que  medi en las mayoria de las patas del flayback son de 39.4v la lampara prendia apenas y otra tencion de 6v bueno julien  mañana le cambio los capasitores de la fuente y pruebo de nuevo haber que sucede..


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2011)

La unica tensión que interesa en esta situación es la del +B que tensión tenes sobre la lámpara? por otro lado tenes que saber si ese modelo tiene std-by en cuyo caso la fuente estara baja hasta que no le lleguen pulsos de sincronismo.
No encuentro el dichoso esquema


----------



## scania (Mar 12, 2011)

panda  te esplico el monitor  queda en stanby cuando no tiene señal de la  pc y se ponen todas  las tenciones a 0 menos unos  6 v que estan sienpre pero estuve mirando  y hice lo que  me dijo julien cambie capasitores de fuente y el de 2000v que esta al lada del tr .este capasitor era de poliester y tenia una mancha marron fuerte  en unas de las patas . y ahra cuando agoaarrancar el monitor con la lampara  no hace mas un ruidito que  era como a fritanga ..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2011)

o sea se soluciono ? o solo se fue el ruidito ?

o sea se soluciono ? o solo se fue el ruidito ?
ay otro capacitor de poliester cerca del tr que se quema ,ese decia yo

mira por aca,una falla en la etapa de defleccion horizontal tambien quema el tr de salida horizontal 
http://curso-completo-de-tv.com/lecciones/funcionamiento-de-una-etapa-de-deflexion-horizontal/
es para tv pero es lo mismo o casi en un monitor


----------



## scania (Mar 12, 2011)

muchachos  les comento cuando enchufo el monitor y sin prenderlo la fuente del mismo yiyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii . cuando prende el monitor  deja de hacerlo  y ahora  el tr no calienta mas  como antes  apenas  esta tivio


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2011)

el yiiiii de la fuente puede ser algun capacitor  malo


----------



## scania (Mar 15, 2011)

muchachos el monitor anda de dies ...jeje  el cliente quedo contento .. 
un triunfo mas jejej gracias muchachos  
bienen en camino otros  tv con fallas  graves jejeje asi que los voy a tener  en cuenta cuando me lleguen


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2011)

eran los capa nomas ? como predije?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2011)

Aca los adivinos y agoreros les casco los dedos con un cajón, hay que hacer las cosas en pasos lógicos y vas descarntando cosas, si te fijas es un procedimiento similar para el caso de los teles, asegurr que la fuene este bien luego verificar el capacitor o capacitores que van el colector y juso ese era, este estaba marrón y si no lo hubiera estado? y simplemente esaba abierto? hay que medirlo y asegurarse
Hacer la busqueda ordenada ayuda a no romper más el aparato, a no dejar nada sin revisar y no gastar inutilmente en material que se daña de nuevo.


Cada vez que entra un tv o un monitor con el horizontal dañado hay que hacer el mismo procedimiento.

Al ensayar la fuente con lámpara de carga también me aparecen los ruiditos, y no corro el riego de dañar nada, porque si encima que el capacitor esta malo y la fuente se envala, aparte de morir el transistor, seguro que arruina el flyback, al superar los limites de aislación sus comonetes internos

Siguiendo esa metodologia estuve más de dos años sin romper un solo transitor de horizontal y/o fuente, y luego del primero siempre tuve un número por demás bajísimo de material dañado durante la reparación


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Aca los adivinos y agoreros les casco los dedos con un cajón,


auch auch duele duele,jajaj si es verdad ay que seguir los metodos panda,pero uno mas o menos con la experiencia ya le sabe mas o menos por donde viene la falla


----------



## mcrven (Mar 16, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> auch auch duele duele,jajaj si es verdad ay que seguir los metodos panda,pero uno *mas o menos* con la experiencia ya le sabe*mas o menos*por donde viene la falla



Más o Menos... ¿eso no que era igual a CERO?

Saludos:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2011)

mcrven dijo:


> Más o Menos... ¿eso no que era igual a CERO?
> 
> Saludos:



asi es es 0 ,


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2011)

Dolio? jeje pero si no se acostumbra al orden nunca llegara la experiencia, y si no se respetan los pasos se rompera igual
Presta atención....
Cambia el capacitor del colector, que esta marron cerca de una de sus patas, pone en marcha y......
Zas se murio al rato de nuevo el TR? y ahora?

La lógica me lleva a que no saltee pasos en el caso del horizontal porque, este no es como los tubos se queman isofacto.....

haber miremos un poco, yo veo el tr fuera de valor, y pienso, que paso? no habra estado trabajando con tensión alta y murieron junotos capacitor y transistor? 

Por eso, cuanto lleva poner una lámpara y parobar?, nada y sale más barato que un TR muerto y el tiempo de tener que salir a comprar otro.....

Precisamente esa forma de trabajo mia me llevo a tener muy poco material dañado en repación, y me llevo a convertirme en el jefe del taller y hacia cada prueba y experimento que no tenes idea

Tabla a los dos!!!!!
Saludos mes amis


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2011)

el problema es que yo no se explicar muy bien,y lo guié directamente donde la falla estaba ,deduciendo ,según los síntomas,error mio pues de esa forma no le enseño nada al amigo scania,por el contrario panda si lo explica bien,
yo creo que por eso scania pidio ayuda a ''panda-julien'' y no puso panda-julien-mcrven 
 jajaja  ,,,es broma es broma tranquilos tranquilos
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2011)

Solo fue un detalle majestad, todo bien, siempre haces no solo muy buenos aportes, tambien agregas esa cuota de solidaridad que marca la diferencia, por alli muchos saben y no brindan esa cuota de cordialidad y solidaridad, asi que todo sobre ruedas, y ya iremos a visitar al amigo y no te me ehces atrás eh? para compartir anecdotas y buena camaraderia


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2011)

tardeeee para mi pero ,,abemus panda? para este sábado?


----------



## scania (Mar 18, 2011)

que tablaso que nos dio el panda .por dios me dio vuelt los ojos ..no te enojes panda  ya vamos a aprender hacer las  cosas tan bien como vos danos tienpo ..a y les digo me va a llegar un tv que hace una rallita horizontal al medio  finita al medio ..y un pantalla plana que hace una linea banca al medio per vertical


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2011)

facil facil ,cuando ya lo tengas postea postea ,de paso aprendo un poco yo también ,grande panda
saludos scania y todos baa


----------



## scania (Mar 30, 2011)

Muchachos  el monitor muio de nuevo volvio a quemar el tr del horizontalll..noooooo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 30, 2011)

a comenzar de nuevo,al menos esta ves duro mas


----------



## scania (Mar 31, 2011)

Que hago  julien como emnpieso  o panda  como enpieso


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 31, 2011)

revisando la fuente,el ruido ese ay que quitarlo,


----------



## pandacba (Abr 1, 2011)

yo se los decia jejeje(me siento como neurus riendose y refregando sus manos....)





cuidado que puede aparecer pinky cerebro....


----------



## scania (Abr 3, 2011)

jajaj sisis panda vos lo dijiste  saben el ruido ese que  hace sale de la  alta oscilacion de un tr  que  esta  al lado del trafo de la  fuente..


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Hola scania

Eso lo hace con la lámpara de carga?


----------



## scania (Abr 3, 2011)

la lampara que puse  es de 220v 60w y no no hace  el ruido  y la corriente  que me marca es de 39 v .solamente lo hace cuando pones el tr nuevo y prendes el monitor  y enpiesa el ruido


----------

